

Is Obama’s Blackberry Secure? - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.com/2009/01/13/obamas-new-blackberry/
Because of security threats Obama’s Blackberry may be in peril.  He told CNBC, “They’re going to pry it out of my hands.”  Though it looks like he may not have to . . .
======
smoody
call me paranoid, but twice while using a blackberry to send mail, i had
experiences that sort-of freaked me out:

1\. i sent an email to a friend with a single obscure-ish word ("pearly") in
the subject line. later that day, i received a spam message with the subject
line "re: pearly").

2\. a few weeks later, i sent out an email about a new volkswagen i bought
(sent it to a different friend). i started receiving spam that mentioned
volkswagen cars in the subject lines a few days later.

i was sending email out via smtp and not through an exchange server and there
are, of course, a lot of people in the smtp chain who could be responsible,
but it never happened when i sent email from my notebook nor has it happened
since i got rid of my blackberry.

it could be coincidence, of course.

